# need help on wiring on a buyers salter



## ksnow (Nov 29, 2006)

hey Guys Has Been a year since i used the salter and some of the wires got riped out during the summer . Need to know what wires the box up there are two wires out the back of the controller this is a buyers tail gate spreader Thanks for your help


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

I just installed and wired a new Buyers TGSUVPROA, I'm not sure what model you have or how old it is but on the one I just installed the two wire connector is the batter + and -, one is black and one is red. Black is negative and red is positive. On the spreader end there is the four wire harness that breaks into a two wire plug for the vibrator which is a green wire and a white wire and the red and black wires going to the spreader motor.


----------



## ksnow (Nov 29, 2006)

the one i have has one red with a plug and one orange with a plug these are coming out of the back of the control box there also is a black ground and a blue power wire to light up the control box


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm trying to remember, mine is the same way orange goes to battery (+) red runs back to the salter and blue is ignition wire (ran mine to the fuse block) black ground


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

I could have orange and red mixed up will check tom


----------



## ksnow (Nov 29, 2006)

Tom thanks tried it both ways get the controller to say speed ans so forth but the salter wont spin if i wire direct to spreader it works could the control box be bad even thou it lights up and gives commands like its working


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

haha "check tomorrow" names lance. Well haven't had that problem yet so i guess thats about the extent of my help. You would think if the box lights up and looks like its working it would. When you have the salter hooked up directly (when it works) are you using the same wires that are going to the box? If your not using the same wires you could have a bad wire running back to the salter.


----------



## tinffx (Jun 5, 2009)

Check your ground. The controller box is grounded in the cab. The motor is grounded at the back of the truck. The motor plug has only one wire coming from the controller to it and the plug bracket is the ground. If the bracket isn't bolted down to the truck where it can complete the circuit then the motor won't run, but if the controller is grounded it will try to run the motor and light up all nice and green.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

ksnow;890737 said:


> hey Guys Has Been a year since i used the salter and some of the wires got riped out during the summer . Need to know what wires the box up there are two wires out the back of the controller this is a buyers tail gate spreader Thanks for your help


off topic but ..saw your avatar....YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

